# 1 Question About Gamma & 1 About Level Options in Calman



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

1: When setting my gamma options in Calman for a Samsung LED UN60D7000, that will be viewed in a dim to bright room, should I go with the default 2.2? I've been setting it at 2.3, but I'm always trying to make things better.

2: I use Movie Mode for all general viewing, but I also often use Game Mode for my Xbox 360. When calibrating Game Mode, should I set the Level Option in Calman to 0-255?

Thanks!


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> 1: When setting my gamma options in Calman for a Samsung LED UN60D7000, that will be viewed in a dim to bright room, should I go with the default 2.2? I've been setting it at 2.3, but I'm always trying to make things better.
> 
> 2: I use Movie Mode for all general viewing, but I also often use Game Mode for my Xbox 360. When calibrating Game Mode, should I set the Level Option in Calman to 0-255?
> 
> Thanks!


I would not change levels for the xbox.
I would configure your xbox to output RGB limited or YCC.

As to the gamma level, it depends quite a bit on the black level, but anywhere between 2.1 and 2.4 may be appropriate based on the actual view conditions.

Right now if you're using 2.3 and it doesn't seem to crush blacks, you're good to go.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Joel Barsotti said:


> I would not change levels for the xbox.
> I would configure your xbox to output RGB limited or YCC.
> 
> As to the gamma level, it depends quite a bit on the black level, but anywhere between 2.1 and 2.4 may be appropriate based on the actual view conditions.
> ...


So if I have crushed blacks, switching from 2.3 to 2.2 should lessen it, correct?

Also, I would like to get your opinion on two other things:

1: A question I posted here a while ago - http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...57807-video-settings-question.html#post520279

2: This comment made in another forum about gamma settings - http://www.avsforum.com/t/1409045/h...n-can-lead-to-crushed-blacks/60#post_22082863

That whole thread is an interesting read.

Thanks


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> 1: A question I posted here a while ago - http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...57807-video-settings-question.html#post520279


I would turn xvYCC off, there is not xvYCC content, so it can only screw things up, never help.
Deep Color is another feature that isn't supported in content, so it is more likely to create a problem that it is to solve one. 

Either of those features you can test with them on/off to see if they make a difference, but I'd just leave them off and not worry about them.

For the xbox, I'd think standard and YCbCr709 would be correct, but I don't have an xbox to play with so I can't verify that.



AtomicAgeZombie said:


> 2: This comment made in another forum about gamma settings - http://www.avsforum.com/t/1409045/h...n-can-lead-to-crushed-blacks/60#post_22082863


Eventually I'd recomend BT.1886, but we aren't shipping CalMAN 5 yet. I am "sotti" over on AVS, so I've been through that thread.


----------

